# Cheltenham - Wednesday



## KautoStar1 (14 March 2016)

Day 2....


----------



## Brummyrat (16 March 2016)

Im at work now but who else completely lost in at the start of The Morning Line this morning?  I managed about 15 seconds in until all my work make up was gone and I had to turn over!  I'll watch the recording tonight when it wont matter.  I do dare to dream but I know its a very very VERY long shot.


----------



## TelH (16 March 2016)

Brummyrat said:



			Im at work now but who else completely lost in at the start of The Morning Line this morning?  I managed about 15 seconds in until all my work make up was gone and I had to turn over!  I'll watch the recording tonight when it wont matter.  I do dare to dream but I know its a very very VERY long shot.
		
Click to expand...

I think it will come down to if Un De Sceaux stays on his feet. I would love to see Sprinter beat him fair and square, the Sprinter of old I'm sure would have done. Now Sprinter is a very good horse but I'm not sure he is the great horse he once was. How I would love to be proven wrong though!


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 March 2016)

It would be a fairy tale story if SS were to win.   Good for racing.


----------



## Mariposa (16 March 2016)

I'm on the SS bandwagon too - good luck lovely boy.

I'm all for Yanworth today in the first and then I'd love to see Sires Collonges win the Cross Country - I've had money on him for his last two runs at Cheltenham, he slipped over in one and came second the other time...third time lucky!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2016)

Sprinter Sacre! Pft! Still don't like it! It doesn't deserve the hype it gets. 

Sire Du Grugy or Somersby would be worthier winners but I can't see UN De Sceaux being beaten if he stays on his feet.


----------



## Mariposa (16 March 2016)

Well I lost with Yanworth but won with Blaklion! What a star, I can't believe he won - what a gutsy little horse!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2016)

I had Blaklion too so my betting account is happy again lol! I'm not actually watching any of the racing. I'm at work with no TV around. How stupid is that?!?


----------



## teapot (16 March 2016)

If Sprinter Sacre can't do the fairytale, it's Sire de Grugy for me


----------



## teapot (16 March 2016)

Woooohooooooooo :biggrin3:


----------



## frostyfingers (16 March 2016)

OMG how good was that?!  I was really hoping he could do it but didn't expect it.  Amazing result and absolutely spread them too, what a star.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 March 2016)

I hold my hands up. I didn't expect that in the slightest. Fair play to the horse and the team behind him to get him back to his very best. 

I am also secretly glad Mullins didn't win!


----------



## TelH (16 March 2016)

The impossible is only impossible until somebody achieves it...  Just amazing!


----------



## blodwyn1 (16 March 2016)

Amazing! Even carrying my money didn't stop him! A beautiful brilliant horse


----------



## scotlass (16 March 2016)

Well, that was a bit emotional ...


----------



## Mariposa (16 March 2016)

*wiping tears*

I'm done. 

My throat is raw from screaming at the TV, what a wonderful wonderful race. Well done Nico, well done Nicky, well done all at Seven Barrows!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 March 2016)

Get in!!!!! 

Good day, backed Dan's horse e/w (got a soft spot for him and Harry) and SS.  Had to pick the kids up from school so recorded it, brilliant race.


----------



## claracanter (16 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			*wiping tears*

I'm done. 

My throat is raw from screaming at the TV, what a wonderful wonderful race. Well done Nico, well done Nicky, well done all at Seven Barrows!
		
Click to expand...

what she said


----------



## suffolkmare (16 March 2016)

Wow Sprinter Sacre! 
Heart in mouth for Balthazar King, so glad he got up and followed the rest and well done ch 4 for showing he was fine at the end, and for the update on the hospitalised horse with the tendon injury.


----------



## pec (16 March 2016)

I think it was Simon Holt who summed him up three years ago.  'A steeplechaser from the Gods'


----------



## Maesfen (16 March 2016)

Even watching the replays I'm welling up and I know how it ends!  

The roar as he came around the bend was hair raising; don't think I took a breath til he got over the last.  Wonderful achievement from all of them and to see him actually having to race instead of being handed it on a plate as in some of his earlier races shows just what guts he has himself.  Definitely a privilege to have seen it happening.


----------



## Madam Min (16 March 2016)

OMG!! Gutted I missed it (in work) even watching the replay I got emotional!!! Would have been a blubbering wreck watching live oh and would have deafened the neighbours!!!


----------



## Madam Min (16 March 2016)

Well done to Ryan Hatch and Blaklion!! Cracking horse!!


----------



## Clodagh (16 March 2016)

The day was just awesome. Shame about Yanworth but Yorkhill is a stunner. Blaklion is a star, so glad for the T-Ds. Sprinter Sacre, what can I say, I was screaming my head off and the dog leapt on the remote and turned the telly off! I nearly died!! I do hope Gordon Elliott's horse No More Heroes with the tendon makes it. He must have thought his day couldn't get any worse when his lovely grey fell in the Fred Winter, I was so glad to see him being led away. I am exhausted.


----------



## KautoStar1 (16 March 2016)

Racing needs good stories like SS.  It was an amazing result.  I had to wipe away a tear I'm not ashamed to admit.


----------



## Zoejl (16 March 2016)

IT is a he .I can not bear people calling horses it, and in this case it is done to be impolite . The best horse won today


----------



## Alec Swan (16 March 2016)

Mariposa said:



			*wiping tears*

&#8230;&#8230;.. . Well done Nico, well done Nicky, well done all at Seven Barrows!
		
Click to expand...

For me,  the best bit was that he didn't win by default,  because there were no fallers.  No one could deny that the race was won by the very best horse.  A remarkable achievement from all at Seven Barrows,  as you say.  So often we don't really see behind the scenes,  but his jockey was his rider in schooling and training,  and he finally has his just deserts.  

Hours later,  and I'm still buzzing.  I wonder if any of them are still sober,  or upright! 

On another note,  and listening to Nick Luck,  there were some virtually word verbatim quotes,  taken from HHO which were used today.  I wonder if Ch4 research through social media,  and this site specifically.  It would be good to hear that our thoughts,  our hopes and our ambitions for the best of racing reach those who commentate.

A wonderful day,  and barely 'dominated',  which was excellent.

Alec.


----------



## millikins (16 March 2016)

Zoejl said:



			IT is a he .I can not bear people calling horses it, and in this case it is done to be impolite . The best horse won today
		
Click to expand...

Nobody's called anything an "it". Think you must have mis read a post  What a fantastic horse, the estate agent was round taking pics of the house, he was yelling at the t.v. too!


----------



## Brummyrat (16 March 2016)

Well I cried this morning at The Morning Line and have just caught up with my recording and cried again!  I honestly never thought SS could come back but racing has a habit of throwing up fairy tales which is why I love it.  All credit to the team and nice to see how much it meant to Nico.


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

I was lucky enough to be at Cheltenham yesterday and the roar as he came down the hill sent shivers down my spine!  I'm hoarse from shouting him home!

He looked in a different league walking round the paddock, I wasn't going to put the weight of my money on him but I couldn't ignore just how fabulous he looked.

Also got to have a little chat and a photo with AP as we were leaving.  Top day!


----------



## Clodagh (17 March 2016)

Go you, Wimbles! What a day.
I see No More Heroes was PTS. So sad.


----------



## Wimbles (17 March 2016)

I see No More Heroes was PTS. So sad.[/QUOTE]

So sad to read this, he walked back with what looked like a nasty injury but he seemed to be walking OK so I was hoping that it was fairly superficial


----------



## Madam Min (17 March 2016)

Wimbles said:



			I was lucky enough to be at Cheltenham yesterday and the roar as he came down the hill sent shivers down my spine!  I'm hoarse from shouting him home! He looked in a different league walking round the paddock, I wasn't going to put the weight of my money on him but I couldn't ignore just how fabulous he looked.

Also got to have a little chat and a photo with AP as we were leaving.  Top day!
		
Click to expand...

Awww lucky you!!! 

Yes RIP No More Heroes xx :-(


----------

